

Hackberry A10 developer board released, Allwinner A10 board for $60 - beefsack
https://www.miniand.com/products/Hackberry%20A10%20Developer%20Board

======
malcolmmcc
I think when I bought an Arduino, this is really what I wanted.

------
samstave
This needs POE/POE+ capability to be perfect. (if it doesnt have it.. I
couldn't tell from the spec)

